# What Eats Asparagus..??



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I love Asparagus, don't get me wrong. The last few weeks we have probably collected close to 40lbs. We have allot of it growing around our property.
I have noticed something about Asparagus though....humans seem to be the only animals that eat it. 
We have plenty of rabbits and deer around our place, yet I have not seen any chewed on, or bitten off stalks. I am realy surprised that rabbits don't eat the heck out of it.I mean I have never even seen bugs eating it.
Anybody ever seen where other animals have eaten it???


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

They don't want to smell funny when they are marking their territory!!!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, makes your wizz stink to high heaven!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

My beagle. He loves the stuff. We have a patch and he will go out and break a couple off as often as he can.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I've heard that birds eat the seeds and cannot digest them. That is why you'll find it growing under telephone lines along certain parts of the highway.

Don't know how true this is....

Marc


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

kingfisher2 said:


> I've heard that birds eat the seeds and cannot digest them. That is why you'll find it growing under telephone lines along certain parts of the highway.


If that's true, I should have a nice patch growing on the hood of my Jeep


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The deer hit my asparagus patch every year. It is like 50/50, half for them half for me.


----------

